# Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten



## CarpHunter2007 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
Ich würde gerne mal wissen mit was für Stippen ihr so unterwegs seit und ob ihr mit Gummizug angelt oder nicht. Also ich fang dann mal an |supergri
Also ich hab eine Shimano Catana TE in 7m und angel ohne Gummizug, obwohl ich es gern mal probieren würde #6
Jetzt seit ihr dran......
Gruß CH
|laola:|laola:


----------



## Maik Otto (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo,


> Also ich hab eine Shimano Catana TE in 7m


 
ich auch #6 ganz neu und bisher drei mal im Einsatz bin sehr zufrieden 

damit . Eine Kohga in 6 und 8 Meter liegen auch noch da die mit 8 Meter

hat eine etwas falsche Balance ...das Handteil ist zu leicht so das das 

Gewicht zu weit vorn liegt .Aber sonst ganz brauchbar für den Preis .

Nachtrag : 

-ich denke mal wenn du nicht gerade "Dauerprofistipper" werden 

möchtst würde ich mir den Streß mit dem Gummizugeinbau nicht 

an-tun.


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Naja, ich kann dann ja noch etwas warten mit dem Gummizug #6
Mir ist noch was eingefallen, wir können ja auch mal Bilder von unseren Stippen einfügen.
Ich werd morgen gleich mal ein paar Bilder machen und die dann hier reinstellen :m

@ Maik Otto
Also ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Shimano!!! Sehr gut ausbalanciert und schön leicht!!!!!!

Gruß CH


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

So hier sind meine Fotos!!!!
|laola:|laola:
Gruß CH


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Ich fische eine Tubertini Special Carp 11m. Die kann man selbst bei 11m noch überkopf werfen. Hatte in meinem zweiten Top-Set einen Gummizug eingebaut, habe ihn jetzt aber wieder rausgenommen, weil ich fast ausschließlich in Teichen fische, wo man m.E. auf den Gummizug verzichten kann. Im Kanal oder Fluß mag das etwas anderes sein.


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

tach , 
meine sammlung besteht aus :
1 x  browning aqua azurra in 4 m zum speeden
1 x  browning cc 310 zúm feinen fischen in 17,5 m
1 x  browning b 3367 zum groben im rhein in 14,5 m
1 x  browning syntec lethal weapon in 13m 
1 x  browning agressor franglaise in 11 m
_____________________________________________________________
summa summarum ca 10.000 euro 
aus einer carbon / kohlefaser symbiose.


----------



## D-Man (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo,

das mit dem Gummizug hat weniger mit Profitum, als mit den zu erwartenden Fischen zu tun.
Spätestens bei großen Brassen, Barben und eventuell Alanden im Strom ist ein Gummizug fast unerläßlich. Oder Karpfen im See.
Dann mußt Du schon eher Profi sein, um die Fische ohne Gummi zu landen.
Das Gummi nimmt Dir ja die Drillarbeit ein wenig ab.
Meine Ruten sind die:
Triana Perla Ice (14,5) für Kanal und See
Browning Power Specimen für Strom (12,5)
Colmic Cosmica für Lang-Lang (10)
Und einige Whips von Colmic und Diverse (3-5)
Ach ja und noch 2 alte Moritz Platinium 13 m 

Bis dann

D-Man


----------



## Allroundtalent (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo,

ich fische schon seit 2 jahren mit der shimano nexave competition. ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der put over rute.gummizug für mich ein muss!!die rute ist zwar nicht gerade die preiswerteste aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit qualität und gewicht. wenn du dir noch eine andere kopfrute über 9,50 kaufen solltest würde ich darauf achten das es eine put over steckrute ist.gumizug halte ich für sehr angemessen wenn du an verschiedene teichen und flüssen angeln gehst da du nie wissen kannst wie große fische da wirklich drin sind.

Petri heil wünscht euch euer Allroundtalent


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten. Ich freue mich über die gute

Beteiligung. Ich hoffe ihr macht weiter so!!!! ;-)

Ich werde, wenn ich mir eine put over rute steckrute hole, das dann doch 

mal probieren, mit dem Gummizug!!!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

du D-man du bist doch auch im matchangler-forum ?
ich bin da der 
_browning-matchmaster_


----------



## D-Man (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo Browning-Fanatic,

jau, bin ich.
Gleicher Name.

Viel Spaß

D-Man


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Dürfen hier auch beringte Stippruten genannt werden#c
Seit ca. 15 Jahren habe ich die Kopfrutenangelei aufgegeben. (Seitdem das Wettangeln verboten wurde, und ich auch kein Interesse mehr daran habe #d)
*Triana Asso 8 meter
Triana Twister 7 meter
*


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Na klar dürfen die auch genannt werden #6 Das könnt ihr gern machen!!!!!!

Gruß Carp Hunter


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Ich habe mir heute eine Colmic Gemini 020 put over steckrute geholt.(10m)

*Ich find die ehrlich gesagt VOLL HAMMER* |stolz:

Die gibt es aber leider erst zu Weihnachten :c:c:c:c:c:c:c


Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## Litty1978 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hi,

Also da wir im Verein fast immer vom Boot aus Angeln hab ich recht kurze Ruten. Habe momentan die Yad La Spezia jeweils zweimal in 5 und 7 m und bin vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis positiv überrascht. Bei den Brassen die bei uns in der Havel schwimmen braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen ohne Gummizug in Probleme zu kommen (über 2 Pfund sind hier schon selten).
Kritisch wirds höchstens bein nem Karpfen. Die sind hier aber äusserst selten, hatte aber auch schon nen 40er an der 5m, das macht dann schon "Spass".
Euch allzeit krumme Ruten!


----------



## kalle-04 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo Stippgemeinde:g 
Also von Gummi halte ich gar nix.:q (Wie bei so vielen Dingen im Leben)
Eine Kopfrute mit gummizug zu bestücken ist für mich vergewaltigung.
Wenn ich Angst habe ein Fisch zu verlieren dann Angel ich mit einer Bolognese.

Schöne Grüße Kalle


----------



## DerStipper (18. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*



			
				Browning-Fanatic schrieb:
			
		

> 1 x browning agressor franglaise in 11 m
> quote]
> 
> kannste mir zu der Rute nen paar Infos geben?
> ...


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

@DerStipper
Schau mal hier, da gibts zumindest die Rute und die Kits.
Mehr kann ich dir zur Rute leider nicht sagen, fische sie selbst nicht. Hab mich, als ich vor der Wahl stand, für die Aggressor Speed entschieden, ein feiner Stock!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (19. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

danke Lulatsch


----------



## EgoZocker (19. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Mal so ne doofe Frage: Wozu dient denn der Gummizug und wie wird der angebracht? Ist er nicht dazu da, um eine Schnurpufferung zu haben, oder so?


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Guck mal hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53348&highlight=Gummizug

Echt eine super Erklärung mit der man auf jeden Fall was anfangen kann!!!!!

#6


----------



## EgoZocker (20. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Vielen Dank!

Sehr aufschlussreich #6


----------



## Abramis_brama (21. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Tach auch!

@Kalle!!
Warum Vergewaltigung???? Man soll nicht immer direkt alles verurteilen wenn man es selber nicht beherrscht. Wenn man mit ner Bolo nich umgehen kann bringt das genauso wenig!!! Ich fische seit 20 Jahren mit der Bolo und der Kopfrute und finde das die Bolo wesentlich schwerer zu fischen ist. Was meinen denn die anderen dazu???

Gruß S


----------



## Ultimate (21. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Finde es gibt nichts besseres als eine Kopfrute mit Gummizug


----------



## PierreNoel (22. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Also ich fische mit einer 10 Meter High carbon von Infinion ( Hausmarke Moritz-Angelsport ) und bin aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes super zufrieden.  Ich benutze keinen Gummizug ( halte ich für unsportlich und unnötig ). Ich fische an der langen Schnur ( also ca 1 m länger als die Stippe.
bevorzugte Angelgewässer: Untermosel, Hafen Düsseldorf und Neuss, Maas bei Namur und Huy, Maas bei Roermond.

Köder: Weizen, Hanf, Teig, seltener Maden

grüsse Pierre


----------



## Ultimate (22. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Hallo Pierre 
waum findest du es denn unsportlich mit Gummizug zu fischen verstehe ich nicht -  es ist in meinen Augen genauso sportlich wie lange Schnurr nur das ich so viel feiner angeln kann.

Grüße


----------



## Abramis_brama (23. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Unsportlich????
Welche vernünftige Erklärung gibt es denn für diese Aussage??

Gruß S


----------



## PierreNoel (23. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pierre
> waum findest du es denn unsportlich mit Gummizug zu fischen verstehe ich nicht - es ist in meinen Augen genauso sportlich wie lange Schnurr nur das ich so viel feiner angeln kann.
> 
> Grüße



Kinder Kinder, nicht schon wieder diese völlig nutzlose Diskussion "gummi oder nicht" ich respektiere ja dass mit Gummizug Stippen das tollste auf der Welt ist, aber ich darf eine andere Meinung haben ? Vielen Dank

Ich finde es eben einfach unfair, weil das drillen großer oder kräftiger Fische mit der langen Schnur eben schwieriger ist und die Fische leichter ausschlitzen, vielleicht ist unsportlich der falsche Begriff und ich sage einfach mal "aufregender" ok ? Und damit ist wieder alles im Lot, die Welt der Jungfischer ist wieder heile, Shimano verdient wieder viel Geld für wenig Rute und ein freundliches Petri allerseits.

ein friedlicher Pierre


----------



## Ultimate (23. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*

Alles klar#6 
 |supergri  |supergri |supergri  |supergri 

Ne Frage hätte ich aber noch was hast du den gegen Shimano hast du schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht??

Gruß Jan:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*



			
				kalle-04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Angst habe ein Fisch zu verlieren dann Angel ich mit einer Bolognese.


Geht mir auch so. Da ich wenn irgend möglich immer auf größere Fische und vor allem Karpfen aus bin, also immer mit der Bolognese. :g 

Habe noch ein 6m und ein 7m von DAM (80er Jahre Modelle, Tele Ultraleicht ~ und so) und die hauen wunderbar hin (könnten aber leichter sein) und ich habe auch schon mittlere Hechte mit gefangen, sowie 2stellige Karpfen aus Seerosen raus, was auch nicht unwichtig ist. An Rollen kommen im Moment kleine Shimano 2500er (Exage,SuperGT) mit Kampfbremse oder demnächst Roybi/SproArc wegen der Superbremse zum Einsatz, denn gerade hier bringt das auf Karpfen ordentlich was. Wenn ich mich durch kleine Fische durchangle kommt eigentlich immer später noch ein ordentlicher Brassen- oder Karpfenschwarm vorbei.

Aber schließlich ist das eine andere Klasse als die feinen Langstippen hier, wo ich dann nicht mehr mitreden kann! |supergri

@Ultimate: Shimano ist halt nicht schlecht aber ordentlich teuer (bis auf die Low-Price Serien Catana,Nexave) und nicht immer das wertigste für den Preis (auch meine Meinung), siehe z.B. auch Spinnrollen.


----------



## PierreNoel (23. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Stippruten*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar#6
> |supergri  |supergri |supergri  |supergri
> 
> Ne Frage hätte ich aber noch was hast du den gegen Shimano hast du schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht??
> ...



Na ja ich bin ein alter Mann, aber wen man sich die Shimanoruten so ansieht und sich die gleichwertigen No-Name Produkte in High Carbon Bereich ansieht, dann fällt einem schon auf dass die Teile einfach unverschämt teuer sind.

Aber bitte, ich denke es ist nutzlos eine Pro oder Anti Shimano Disskussion anzufangen, das ist wie bei Mercedes und Toyota, der Toyota Corolla ist statistisch das zuverlässigste und bestverarbeiteste Auto der Welt, trotzdem kaufen die Leute DB Fahrzeuge, es ist eben eine Frage der Philosophie oder der Neigung.


----------

